# Just how cold is it getting in your neck of the woods?



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Speaking of COLD...  Any Model 3 owners here in the Chicago area?

Your Wednesday forecast should be an interesting test....ouch!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

NJturtlePower said:


> Speaking of COLD...  Any Model 3 owners here in the Chicago area?
> 
> Your Wednesday forecast should be an interesting test....ouch!
> 
> View attachment 21129


Only -42 below? Child's play!!! I see your "RealFeel®️" of -42 and raise you... TO -51!!! 😵
I bet someone up North in Minnesota or Wisconsin has this beat!










Edit: I'm about 3 hours West of Chicago. Although it took me 6.5 hours to get home from Westmont (2.5 hours usually) on Friday!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I truly don't know how you all handle those temps. It is mental to some degree, but I can't do it.

I'm guessing that those of us in the Southern parts and @Bernard out in HI should not play this "Temp" game nor provoke any of you.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Only -42 below? Child's play!!! I see your "RealFeel®️" of -42 and raise you... TO -51!!! 😵


Yeah luckily not us in NJ...we'll be a balmy (in comparison) 1-degree here on Thursday night with a "real feel" of ONLY -12!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Edit. Whoops, started replying before the other posts were moved. Sorry @mods


No problem - I moved them, but I'll admit I can be part of the problem, love to chat, but didn't want the true Car issues in cold weather to get lost in us all comparing local temps. Sorry about moving them on you mid post.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

GDN said:


> I truly don't know how you all handle those temps. It is mental to some degree, but I can't do it.
> 
> I'm guessing that those of us in the Southern parts and @Bernard out in HI should not play this "Temp" game nor provoke any of you.


It definitely takes its toll. I'm a bit worn down by all the snow and cold temps we've had this year. And I know it's worse in other places so I don't mean to complain. I just know I'm not built for it! Lol. I called my boss and told him I'd be in later today after I dug myself out...then promptly went out to do so and have messed up something in my back. Ugh... getting old sucks. I'm staying home now for the day. 



GDN said:


> No problem - I moved them, but I'll admit I can be part of the problem, love to chat, but didn't want the true Car issues in cold weather to get lost in us all comparing local temps. Sorry about moving them on you mid post.


Never an issue at all. I like to chat as well and I bet I'm notorious for taking threads off topic. A mods worst nightmare! 🤪


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Lowest temps this "season" have been high 20's (F). Typical day is ~38 at 0800 and 75 at 1400 Hrs.

Some folks choose to wear socks and long pants this time of year.

But we make up for the "cold" starting early May and running through mod-November with 100+ degree (F) temps every day.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

A quick look out at my back porch...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

locally, yesterday we had the lowest high temp of the '18-'19 winter so far. it only got up to 42F.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> A quick look out at my back porch...
> View attachment 21134


OHN - Oh, Hell No.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

GDN said:


> I truly don't know how you all handle those temps. It is mental to some degree, but I can't do it.
> 
> I'm guessing that those of us in the Southern parts and @Bernard out in HI should not play this "Temp" game nor provoke any of you.


It's currently +56F where I am.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> A quick look out at my back porch...
> View attachment 21134


@Lovesword , that's the most snow I have ever seen in my 60 years on this earth!


----------



## dburkland (Nov 12, 2018)

Going to be close to -60F with the windchill here in Minnesota on Wednesday, should be fun!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

can you explain why one would choose to live in a place that is able to say they have -60F temps?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> can you explain why one would choose to live in a place that is able to say they have -60F temps?


Clearly, they don't understand how to read a thermometer!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

GDN said:


> I'm guessing that those of us in the Southern parts and @Bernard out in HI should not play this "Temp" game nor provoke any of you.


It does snow in Hawaii, you know. All year round.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

The Wed night overnight low in my west burb of Chicago is forecast to hit -28F.  (To put it mildly, that kind of temperature is anomalous around here.) 

Fortunately I’m out of town till Thursday evening. In the meantime, my Model 3 is parked unplugged in a friend’s unheated-but-insulated garage, where I’m confident it’ll be fine. 

But the initial plan was for me to drive my car to the airport and park it outside and unplugged this week. I have no idea what would happen if a Model 3 was cold-soaked in temps that low and you tried to enter/start the car. 

The manual states “For better long-term performance, avoid exposing Model 3 to ambient temperatures above 140° F (60° C) or below -22° F (-30° C) for more than 24 hours at a time.” But what that means in real-world terms for vehicle operability in such cold temps is not at all clear to me.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I know, old news. Still the coldest for this year for us in several years. FYI, that was Jan 30th.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

I think we got down to 36 F over night. Outside temp reads 46F just now. Should get to 68-70 by 1400 Hrs.

We make up for it during the 8+ month "summer season".


----------

